
Quanta Editors Aren't Sure Which Narrative They Are Supposed to Be Selling - nixtaken
https://www.quantamagazine.org/quanta-writers-and-editors-discuss-big-ideas-in-science-and-math-20181121/
======
jcahill
Article title: Quanta Writers and Editors Discuss Trends in Science and Math

